# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Blanchards Beach Shack

## Peter NJ

Very reasonable



http://www.blanchardsrestaurant.com/...shack-menu.htm

----------


## amyb

What strange pricing?  Math addition skills required.

----------


## Erma

we are taking one for the team and left east end to try the shack.  Ordered warm goat cheese salad and curried chicken salad for me.  Randy picked the mahi big bowl and fresh fries.  Will take pics and send them to peter if he would be so kind to post!

----------


## GramChop

Mmmmmm.  I'm drooling on my iPhone!

----------


## JEK

Get an Android if you are going to drool.

----------


## GramChop

I did one better:  I got a bib!

----------


## PIRATE40

Love Bob and Melinda....we did business with them for a few years on the wholesale end of their publishing venture, which, unfortunately, didn't work out as well as they planned.....Great people.....

----------


## MIke R

ditto....very nice people...Vermonts finest...... we sell all of their books and often highlight them....love their book "Live What You Love"

----------

